# Really clear nub! Guesses welcome! :)



## Babybun

Hi Everyone!

Had a scan today at 12+5 with a really clear nub! My immediate guess was girl for the nub as its in line with the spine (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!), I have no clue what to look for with skull theory!

Would love to hear what everyone else thinks :)

Thanks!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Hard to say as slight curve of spine but that nub looks more raised to me so I'd lean more boy. Not an expert though and would love to know what you are having when you find out! Good luck! X


----------



## Babybun

Thanks for the reply foxiechick1! We're staying team yellow for now as DH doesnt want to find out, but I'm working on trying to convince him otherwise ;)


----------



## lesh07

Def looks boy. Very angled nub. x


----------



## Babybun

Looks like I'm terrible at nub guesses haha!!


----------



## capegirl7

Boy!


----------



## krissie328

Looks like my boy's nub.


----------



## dollych

I would say Boy as the nub is at an angle. Also the skull is very rounded, just like my 2 boys were!!. Good luck xx


----------



## ClairAye

:blue: :flower:


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck! It's hard staying team yellow but it's a lovely surprise at the end! I was team yellow both times! Please keep us updated! Secretly hoping you convince hubby to find out so well know sooner too! Lol! Xx


----------



## babylove x

leaning blue


----------



## TheDoorKnob

I think boy.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Maybe boy. Position of baby throws me off. Congrats!


----------



## Babybun

Thanks everyone! We have 2 little boys which we stayed team yellow on until birth, but with this one being more than likely our last I really would love to know! Will definitely be back to update for everyone when baby is here!


----------



## Babybun

Me again! :blush: Just wanted to add another scan pic, not sure how clear the nub is though! :dohh: Hopefully the combination of both pics might make things a bit clearer if anyone wants another guess! TIA


----------



## foxiechick1

It's grad to say if that white line is the nub? If so this makes me more 50/50, the first pic I think boy, this pic if it's the nub it's straighter that leans girl, but there's a slight rise on the end which can indicate boy. How far along was this as believe nubs can rise up to 13 weeks...
Oh Hun if we do have a third I'm finding out but not telling anyone besides my mum lol! I don't want to hear people's disappointment if it's a third blue bundle and would be too scarred to tell anyone if it's a pink one in case the scan was wrong! Lol! I'll obv tell everyone on here though! Lol. GL looking forward to an update! Xx ps don't get 100% worked up on the nub, have seen a few 'definite' girl nubs become little boys lately so can work both ways.. :) xx


----------



## Babybun

Thanks foxiechick1, It was 12+5 when I got the scan done. Honestly I would be happy either way as long as baby is healthy! My gut feeling is boy, but my mam keeps telling me this one is a girl as this pregnancy is sooo different and she told me I was pregnant a week before I was even late so figures she has a 6th sense :haha: It was her that got me thinking about the nub again :dohh: I know our families will be delighted either way but I'm already getting the "oh your going for your girl!" comments from friends etc. Going to be a long 6 months haha!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing, but I've no idea what I'm looking for regarding the nub & wondered if you could give me an opinion on my 12 week scan & tell me where exactly the nub is, if it's there at all?? I'm driving myself mad with it!! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0319.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 13









IMAG0320.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babybun

friskyfish said:


> Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing, but I've no idea what I'm looking for regarding the nub & wondered if you could give me an opinion on my 12 week scan & tell me where exactly the nub is, if it's there at all?? I'm driving myself mad with it!! Xx

I think its the white line at the base of your babies leg there, but as I've discovered over the last few days I am absolutely terrible with nub guessing! Hopefully someone more experienced might be able to clear it up for both of us!


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks for replying.....do you mean the smaller of the 2 white lines? The lower one? 
I'm so impatient, got 8 weeks till I find out for sure at 20 week scan!! Xx


----------



## foxiechick1

Babybun Hi I just saw you're scan pic on one of the other sites posted a comment there but I keep coming back to your pic since you posted the second one up and I really am thinking pink now! I think the first pic is tricky because of the curve of the spine but on closer inspection I think it is parallel to the spine? GL and I can't wait for the update! xx


----------



## foxiechick1

Frisky fish I think I'll have a girl lean for yours! GL x


----------



## Babybun

foxiechick1 said:


> Babybun Hi I just saw you're scan pic on one of the other sites posted a comment there but I keep coming back to your pic since you posted the second one up and I really am thinking pink now! I think the first pic is tricky because of the curve of the spine but on closer inspection I think it is parallel to the spine? GL and I can't wait for the update! xx

I posted everywhere haha! :blush: On both my boys my gut instinct was spot on, I just knew what I was having. This time round I'm 50/50 and the nub guessing seems to be 50/50 too!


----------



## tryfor2

I think boy.


----------



## GillandJamie

:blue:


----------



## Misscalais

I'm leaning :blue: but the position of baby makes it hard for a proper guess.


----------



## immie

Boy xx


----------

